# Probleme mit Ellipsenwerkzeug



## Xanderl (2. März 2004)

Hallo!

Möchte erstmal Hallo sagen, bin neu hier und beschäftige mich schon länger mit Photoshop und habe mir hier auch schon einige spitzen Tipps holen können. 

Nur im Moment habe ich, ein für mich, sehr großes Problem: Wenn ich das Ellipse-Werkzeug auswählen will und dann eben eine Ellipse anfertigen möchte, dann sehe ich davon nichts. Rechts im Fenster seh ich aber, dass er einfach ohne Anweisung von mir eine neue Ebene erstellt, aber jedoch ohne Inhalt! Und das ist jedesmal reproduzierbar! Auch, wenn ich mit anderen Zeichenwerkzeugen arbeite, dann erstellt er automatisch eine neue Ebene. Aber hier sehe ich dann ein ergebnis!
Wäre echt toll, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wie ich das wieder auf den Normalzustande bringen kann!

Und noch was kurzes: Es wird oft in den Tuts geschreiben, dass man einen festen Radius von z.B. 25x25 eingeben soll! Würde ich ja gerne, aber leider finde ich diese Funktion nicht!


Vielen Dank schon mal! Hoffe, dass die Fragen nicht zu dumm sind, aber jeder hat mal angefangen!


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. März 2004)

Hallo,

also zu 1) Hmm...befindest du dich auch in der Ebene?
Und siehst du gar nichts? Keine Markierung, gar nichts?

2) Du wählst das gewünschte Werkzeug, und dann kannst du oben in der Optionsleiste u.a. "Feste Größe" wählen


----------



## Xanderl (2. März 2004)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten! Folgendes: 

Problem 1 konnte ich jetzt selber beheben: Unter Ellipsen-einstellungen war ein Häkchen bei "Feste Größe" gesetzt. Als das weg war, funktionierte es wieder!

Problem 2 konnte ich mehr oder weniger auch mit deiner hilfe lösen: Habe es versucht das zu finden was du geschrieben hast und das ist ja die Funktion, die bei Problem 1 aktiviert war. Jedoch war die Größe eines Kreises auf 300x300 cm festgelegt. Als ich da 25x25px eingegeben habe, hat wieder alles funktioniert!

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt kann ich wieder weiter herumexperimentieren!


----------

